# Here's my rescued puppy- please tell me something!



## jrex1 (Feb 25, 2017)

This is the new love of my life. I never had a pitiful and I am blown away how amazing this dog is. I have a Siamese cat and pedigreed son of a Shutzhund GSD- he gets along with both of them like same genus. He is sweet as pie. I love his little howl-growl when he greets me. So adorable- and smart enough to keep up with the Shepherd. They adore eachother- great companions for each other- they do like to wrestle for top dog status interminably, but somehow never, never hurt each other- best friends. So cute- I am in love with this puppy love!

But it was given to me by a Bail Bonds woman! The owner "went away." RAJ was a puppy and I know nothing but he sure is good looking and incredible.
Can you tell me what he is in terms of color and anything? I literally didn't have ANY info when I was given this dog at my neighborhood corner store because he didn't have a home any longer. How do I post a darn photo on here? I am completely new to this forum... so, I need to have a publicly posted photo out there- like on FB or on Twitter or Google Photos and then link it? I can't just attach and imbed a photo right here?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum jrex1.
Spend some time checking out the forum, it's different sections and how to navigate it. This will not only make it easier but will also give you a feel for what the forum is like and what we stand for.

You are correct., to post a picture here the picture has to be hosted online somewhere. Some of us use the free service of Photobucket.com but the others you mentioned will work as well. You can copy and paste the URL of the picture or use the "Insert Image" icon above the message box.

Joe


----------

